

Lookout raises $19.5M for mobile security - bretpiatt
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/22/four-million-users-strong-lookout-raises-19-5m-for-smartphone-security-software/

======
bretpiatt
This is something we really need as the line between phone and "pocket
portable computer" continues to blur. Permissions management for applications
right now is a nightmare.

If Android, BlackBerry, and WinMo allow these type of security programs but
iOS blocks / doesn't allow them this could be a bad situation for Apple in the
corporate market. They are riding a huge tidal wave right now but it doesn't
mean they can overplay the hand.

